# DIY Shedrow type barn ideas?



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone ever build themselves a shedrow barn?

I'm talking a Do It Yourself job, not one that you purchased.

I'm starting to plan myself a barn. I would like it 12 x 24. We are very handy around here and can pretty much do anything. Of course the lower I keep the cost the more my husband likes me and the more willing he will be do things for me in the future! :lol:

I would like it three sided. Left side, Back, Right side. The front can be open partly or all the way I really don't care. I want a 12 x 12 stall and the other 12 x 12 area for additional hay storage (already have a small hay shed too) tack, stall cleaning supplies, and wheel barrel.
I have at least 7 corral panels that I could incorperate into this. They are 5 foot tall (or 6 foot tall?) and 12 foot long. 

I'm just looking for some ideas of what others have done themselves! Pictures would be AWESOME!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I have never found anything simpler than old fashioned pole barn construction, so if you're looking for a simple shedrow, you could build something along the lines of half of a pole barn (and smaller and shorter). Here is the latest barn of ours under construction, but far enough along to provide a dry, shady place (siding to be done before winter...it's just too hot to do to much now).


----------

